# Motobecane Gigi 2010



## przc4 (May 21, 2010)

My husband bought me a Motobacne gig 2010 for my first bike i have not recieved it and fromm things i am reading i am thinking i should return it. Is there anyone that can give me feedback on this bike and brand. Thank-you


----------



## calazula (Apr 14, 2010)

What have you read that makes you want to return ti?


----------



## 151 (Apr 6, 2009)

My wife rides the 2009 version. We have had no problems with it. It is relatively light weight and has held up well so far. She probabaly has put 1500-2000 miles on it since last july.


----------



## przc4 (May 21, 2010)

That the frame is not good and sometimes it ships and the cables are to short and that people call them motocrap.This is my first purchase and i am nervous about not getting a good bike. I don't know anyone i can ask since none of my friends ride.


----------



## CalypsoArt (Dec 28, 2007)

The real question is what people who actually own the bike think. "people call them Motocrap." Are these owners? Are any of these writings based on actual seat time? You will discover that there is a strong bias against online retailers' models from people who did not purchase their bikes that way. Some don't care and are happy with their purchase, others feel the need to have brand associated with LBSs. The ride is the thing.


----------



## GRB1 (Nov 7, 2009)

I got my wife the Gigi in 2009 and we have had no problems with it, good bike for the price.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Not a bad looking bike. My wife is very color conscience and this bike would make her go crazy, that's in a good way. https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/gigi.htmbad


----------



## NMRider (Jun 20, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with Motobecane in my opinion, I just got the Grand Record for my first road bike and had my first ride this morning of 10 miles. The frame is well built and all welds look good I am considering getting one of the mountain bikes in the future to replace my old one. 

As others have said on here see who is making the comments. I did a lot of research both online and at area LBS and for the money I feel I got a great deal. For the same money I got better components and a CF fork than the entry bikes at LBS in my area. 

I know this is my first post mostly because I know how to utilize the search function and wouldnt want to get flamed for not using it  and I didn't post a pic so I will be called a shill by the normal posters but I don't care. I am able to work on my own bike and don't need the mark up of the LBS to be happy. I support my LBS and buy products that are fairly priced like clothing, tubes and tires and bikes if they are within reason of what I am looking to spend. :thumbsup:


----------

